# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Φόβος για σμν

## Sissy s

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Πριν περίπου ένα μήνα πήγα σε ένα γάμο σε ένα χωριό και χρειάστηκε να πάω τουαλέτα. Όταν έπιασα το χαρτί να σκουπίσω τα χέρια μου διαπίστωσα ότι από την πάνω πλευρά του ρολου είχε μια κηλίδα αίμα προφανως καποιος πριν απο μενα ειχε παει.Μπορεί να ακουμπήσα μπορεί και όχι και αν ακουμπήσα ήταν ελάχιστο. Μόλις βγήκα από το μπανιο έβαλα οινόπνευμα κατευθείαν. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή μου κόλλησε στο μυαλό ότι μπορεί να κόλλησα κάτι. Είτε hiv είτε ηπατίτιδα. Να σημειώσω ότι έχω 2 παιδάκια και το ένα το θηλαζα. Μόλις όμως ακουμπήσα εκεί. Την ίδια μέρα έκοψα τον θηλασμο φοβουμενη μην κόλλησα τίποτα και πάει στο μωρό. Από τότε δε μπορώ να ησυχασω φοβάμαι πολύ πιο πολύ για τα παιδιά μου. Τον άντρα μου δεν τον έχω πλησιάσει. Κοντεύω να τρελαθώ. Και από ότι ακούω πρέπει να περάσουν 3 μήνες για να κάνεις εξέταση. Συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο ποστ. Να σημειώσω ότι μένουμε σε χωριό.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Πριν περίπου ένα μήνα πήγα σε ένα γάμο σε ένα χωριό και χρειάστηκε να πάω τουαλέτα. Όταν έπιασα το χαρτί να σκουπίσω τα χέρια μου διαπίστωσα ότι από την πάνω πλευρά του ρολου είχε μια κηλίδα αίμα προφανως καποιος πριν απο μενα ειχε παει.Μπορεί να ακουμπήσα μπορεί και όχι και αν ακουμπήσα ήταν ελάχιστο. Μόλις βγήκα από το μπανιο έβαλα οινόπνευμα κατευθείαν. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή μου κόλλησε στο μυαλό ότι μπορεί να κόλλησα κάτι. Είτε hiv είτε ηπατίτιδα. Να σημειώσω ότι έχω 2 παιδάκια και το ένα το θηλαζα. Μόλις όμως ακουμπήσα εκεί. Την ίδια μέρα έκοψα τον θηλασμο φοβουμενη μην κόλλησα τίποτα και πάει στο μωρό. Από τότε δε μπορώ να ησυχασω φοβάμαι πολύ πιο πολύ για τα παιδιά μου. Τον άντρα μου δεν τον έχω πλησιάσει. Κοντεύω να τρελαθώ. Και από ότι ακούω πρέπει να περάσουν 3 μήνες για να κάνεις εξέταση. Συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο ποστ. Να σημειώσω ότι μένουμε σε χωριό.


Είχες κάποια ανοιχτή πληγή που μπορεί να ακούμπησε το αιμα; γιατί αν δεν ειχες δε κολλας ακόμα και σε επαφή να έρθεις

----------


## Sissy s

Απ' όσο θυμάμαι δεν είχα κάποια πληγή. Μόνο κάποια ξηροδερμια στα χέρια. Αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι 100 σίγουρη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Απ' όσο θυμάμαι δεν είχα κάποια πληγή. Μόνο κάποια ξηροδερμια στα χέρια. Αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι 100 σίγουρη.


Τοτε ειναι απίθανο να εχεις κολλήσει αν δεν ειχες αμυχή στο δερμα εκτός αν λόγος ξηροδερμιες είχες και αμυχες αλλα θα πρεπει να σε πολυ άτυχη ωστε τκ αιμα να είναι μολυσμένο. Δεν εχουν όλοι σμν

----------


## Sissy s

Δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου. Έχω πανικοβληθει. Το ξέρω ότι δεν έχουν όλοι αλλά άμα σου μπει η ιδέα στο μυαλό. Και πιο πολύ ανησυχώ για τα παιδιά. Θα έκανα την εξέταση σήμερα κιόλας αλλά πρέπει να περιμένω 3 μήνες.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου. Έχω πανικοβληθει. Το ξέρω ότι δεν έχουν όλοι αλλά άμα σου μπει η ιδέα στο μυαλό. Και πιο πολύ ανησυχώ για τα παιδιά. Θα έκανα την εξέταση σήμερα κιόλας αλλά πρέπει να περιμένω 3 μήνες.


Εγω λεω να συμβουλευτεις εναν γιατρο. Θεωρω θα σε καθησυχάσει. Το οινόπνευμα που έβαλες μετα πάντως τσαμπα το έβαλες.

----------


## Sissy s

Ρώτησα και γιατρό, και μικροβιολογο και νοσοκόμα. Και μου είπαν τα ίδια πάνω κάτω. Ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κόλλησα κάτι και να ηρεμησω. Και ότι για να κολλήσω κάτι πρέπει να είναι πολύ μεγάλη η ποσότητα του αίματος και να να ερθει σε επαφή με δικο μου αίμα επίσης να ειναι σε μεγάλη ποσότητα και να πάει στον ιστό. Και μου είπαν ότι οι ιοί αυτοί δεν ζουν έξω από το σώμα. Εγώ όμως έχω πάθει εμμονή. Πιο πολύ ψυχολογικό πιστεύω ότι είναι γιατί πριν 5 χρόνια νόμιζα πάλι ότι έχω κάτι επειδή είχα κάποιους μύκητες κολπικα. Αν κάνω τώρα την εξέταση δεν θα είναι σίγουρη και πρέπει να περιμένω 3 μήνες. Σέυχαριστω πάντως για την απάντηση.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ρώτησα και γιατρό, και μικροβιολογο και νοσοκόμα. Και μου είπαν τα ίδια πάνω κάτω. Ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κόλλησα κάτι και να ηρεμησω. Και ότι για να κολλήσω κάτι πρέπει να είναι πολύ μεγάλη η ποσότητα του αίματος και να να ερθει σε επαφή με δικο μου αίμα επίσης να ειναι σε μεγάλη ποσότητα και να πάει στον ιστό. Και μου είπαν ότι οι ιοί αυτοί δεν ζουν έξω από το σώμα. Εγώ όμως έχω πάθει εμμονή. Πιο πολύ ψυχολογικό πιστεύω ότι είναι γιατί πριν 5 χρόνια νόμιζα πάλι ότι έχω κάτι επειδή είχα κάποιους μύκητες κολπικα. Αν κάνω τώρα την εξέταση δεν θα είναι σίγουρη και πρέπει να περιμένω 3 μήνες. Σέυχαριστω πάντως για την απάντηση.


Ναι, δίκιο έχεις μου διέφυγε τελείως.. Και ειμαι και του επαγγελματος τρομαρα μου. Οι ιοι δεν ζουν εξω απο το σωμα για ωρα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μπορείς να μπεις εδω https://www.hiv.gr/syxnes-erwthseis/...adosh-hiv.html θεωρώ θα σου φύγει ενα μεγαλο βαρος

----------


## Sissy s

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα με αυτά που διάβασα. Φοβάμαι μην πέσω σε καμία κατάθλιψη
Το πέρασα πριν 5 χρόνια πάλι. Δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω δουλειές, δε μπορώ να χαρώ τα παιδιά μου, δεν θέλω να σηκωθω από τον καναπέ. Τριγυρναεο η σκέψη στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα με αυτά που διάβασα. Φοβάμαι μην πέσω σε καμία κατάθλιψη
> Το πέρασα πριν 5 χρόνια πάλι. Δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω δουλειές, δε μπορώ να χαρώ τα παιδιά μου, δεν θέλω να σηκωθω από τον καναπέ. Τριγυρναεο η σκέψη στο μυαλό μου.


Μην αγχώνεσαι καλη μου χωρίς να υπάρχει λογος. Αν υπήρχε πιθανοτητα να εχεις κολλήσει πρώτη εγω θα στο ελεγα. Νοσηλευτικη εχω τελειώσει.

----------


## Sissy s

Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Nefeli28

Τι σκατα πια;;; Όλοι το ίδιο φοβόμαστε;;;
Κάθε μέρα σκάει ένα ποστ με το ίδιο θέμα...
Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή να ζεις με αυτό το φόβο και το άγχος να περιμένεις 3 μήνες για τη γαμοεξεταση.....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τι σκατα πια;;; Όλοι το ίδιο φοβόμαστε;;;
> Κάθε μέρα σκάει ένα ποστ με το ίδιο θέμα...
> Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή να ζεις με αυτό το φόβο και το άγχος να περιμένεις 3 μήνες για τη γαμοεξεταση.....


Δε μπορώ δυστυχώς να μπω στον ψυχισμό σας γιατί δε πάσχω απο φοβιες αλλα δεν υπάρχουν στιγμές μεσα στη μερα που να σκέφτεστε λογικα; και να θεωτειτε οτι δεν εχετε κάτι;

----------


## Sissy s

> Τι σκατα πια;;; Όλοι το ίδιο φοβόμαστε;;;
> Κάθε μέρα σκάει ένα ποστ με το ίδιο θέμα...
> Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή να ζεις με αυτό το φόβο και το άγχος να περιμένεις 3 μήνες για τη γαμοεξεταση.....


Τι να πω ξέρω εγώ. Διάβασα και τα δικά σου και σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Και φαντάσου εγώ φοβάμαι όχι επειδή είχα κάποια επαφή αλλά επειδή ΜΠΟΡΕΊ χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο ότι ακουμπήσα αίμα όσο είναι το κεφάλακι μιας καρφιτσας. Κι όμως φοβάμαι. Νοσηρη φαντασία υπάρχουν ώρες μέσα στη μέρα που είμαι πολύ καλα. Αλλά αν το σκεφτώ λίγο μου χαλάει τη διαθεση. Υπήρχαν και μέρες που ήμουν πολύ καλά. Τώρα έχω 2 3 μέρες που το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Αν μπορούσα να κάνω τώρα την εξέταση θα την έκανα. Αλλά πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι Οκτωβρη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τι να πω ξέρω εγώ. Διάβασα και τα δικά σου και σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Και φαντάσου εγώ φοβάμαι όχι επειδή είχα κάποια επαφή αλλά επειδή ΜΠΟΡΕΊ χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο ότι ακουμπήσα αίμα όσο είναι το κεφάλακι μιας καρφιτσας. Κι όμως φοβάμαι. Νοσηρη φαντασία υπάρχουν ώρες μέσα στη μέρα που είμαι πολύ καλα. Αλλά αν το σκεφτώ λίγο μου χαλάει τη διαθεση. Υπήρχαν και μέρες που ήμουν πολύ καλά. Τώρα έχω 2 3 μέρες που το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Αν μπορούσα να κάνω τώρα την εξέταση θα την έκανα. Αλλά πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι Οκτωβρη.


Αν τη κάνεις θα σου φύγει όμως; γιατί πήγε και η Νεφέλη και μετα νομίζε οτι κολλησε στην εξέταση.

----------


## EmaFil

Ο hiv ΔΕΝ ζει έξω από το σώμα, καταστρέφεται αμέσως...η ηπατίτιδα Β όμως ζει τουλάχιστον για μια βδομάδα. Για την ηπατίτιδα Β ξέρω ότι θεραπεύεται, αν πρόκειται για οργανισμό με καλό ανοσοποιητικό (δλδ όχι ναρκωτικά....κλπ...)

Οπότε πρέπει να δεις τα υπόλοιπα (ηπατίτιδα C, κλπ) αν κ έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις είναι θεωρητικά αδύνατο να έχεις κολλήσει κάτι.

----------


## Sissy s

> Ο hiv ΔΕΝ ζει έξω από το σώμα, καταστρέφεται αμέσως...η ηπατίτιδα Β όμως ζει τουλάχιστον για μια βδομάδα. Για την ηπατίτιδα Β ξέρω ότι θεραπεύεται, αν πρόκειται για οργανισμό με καλό ανοσοποιητικό (δλδ όχι ναρκωτικά....κλπ...)
> 
> Οπότε πρέπει να δεις τα υπόλοιπα (ηπατίτιδα C, κλπ) αν κ έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις είναι θεωρητικά αδύνατο να έχεις κολλήσει κάτι.


Και εγώ κάποιες φορές έτσι σκέφτομαι ότι δε έχω κολλήσει κάτι αλλά μετά το ξανά σκέφτομαι και λέω αν... Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως. Μου δίνετε κουράγιο.

----------


## Sissy s

Νοσηρη φαντασία θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα είναι καλά. Ελπίζω μόνο να μη με πιασει η σκέψη ότι για να είναι σίγουρο πρέπει να κάνω και σε 6 μηνες. Όλοι μου είπαν ότι 3 μήνες αν είναι κάτι φαίνεται.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Και εγώ κάποιες φορές έτσι σκέφτομαι ότι δε έχω κολλήσει κάτι αλλά μετά το ξανά σκέφτομαι και λέω αν... Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως. Μου δίνετε κουράγιο.


Να σκέφτεσαι το αν μόνο αν υπάρχει λόγος και τωρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Εγω δλδ δε θα πήγαινα καν να ελέγχω. 2 φορες εκανα τεστ για aids μια όταν περνούσα μονοπυρηνωση που ειχα πρησμενους αδενες και μια χρονιά μετα επειδή κάποιοι δεν επανηλθαν και παραμένουν πρησμένοι μέχρι σήμερα. Βγηκα αρνητική και δε το σκάλισα με το aids παραπάνω. Σας εύχομαι να βρείτε το κουράγιο να το αποβάλλεται. Εχω περάσει και εγώ το άγχος σας. Εγώ δικαιολογημενα βέβαια μιας που ειχα λεμφαδενες..

----------


## Sissy s

Ξύπνησα σήμερα το πρωί με ένα άγχος και ένα πλακωμα στο στήθος. Δε μπορώ να ηρεμησω με τίποτα. Το βλέπω να με γυρνάει σε καμία κατάθλιψη.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ξύπνησα σήμερα το πρωί με ένα άγχος και ένα πλακωμα στο στήθος. Δε μπορώ να ηρεμησω με τίποτα. Το βλέπω να με γυρνάει σε καμία κατάθλιψη.


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. 3 φορές πήγα για την εξέταση και υπάρχουν μέρες που σκέφτομαι την 4η...
Δεν ξεκολλάει με τίποτα από το κεφάλι άπαξ και σου μπει. 
Κανεις ψυχοθεραπεία; Σε βλέπει κάποιος ειδικός;;

----------


## Sissy s

> Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. 3 φορές πήγα για την εξέταση και υπάρχουν μέρες που σκέφτομαι την 4η...
> Δεν ξεκολλάει με τίποτα από το κεφάλι άπαξ και σου μπει. 
> Κανεις ψυχοθεραπεία; Σε βλέπει κάποιος ειδικός;;


Όχι δεν βλέπω κάποιον. Είχα περάσει πάλι κάτι τέτοιο πριν 5 χρόνια. Εδώ που είμαι είναι λίγο δύσκολο βρίσκομαι σε χωριό. Πριν 5 χρόνια μου είχε κολλήσει πάλι η ιδέα αλλά φοβόμουν να πάω για εξέταση. Τελικά πήγα και όλα οκ. Έλα όμως που μετά από 6 μηνες επανήλθε αυτό το άγχος και ξανά εξέταση. Ώσπου είπα δε πάει άλλο και το πολέμησα. Υπήρχαν στιγμές που το σκεφτόμουν μήπως επειδή πήγα τουαλέτα εκεί είχε τίποτα; Αλλά σιγά σιγά το ξεπερασα. Και τώρα μου παρουσιάστηκε πάλι μετά από αυτό το περιστατικό που περιέγραψα.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Όχι δεν βλέπω κάποιον. Είχα περάσει πάλι κάτι τέτοιο πριν 5 χρόνια. Εδώ που είμαι είναι λίγο δύσκολο βρίσκομαι σε χωριό. Πριν 5 χρόνια μου είχε κολλήσει πάλι η ιδέα αλλά φοβόμουν να πάω για εξέταση. Τελικά πήγα και όλα οκ. Έλα όμως που μετά από 6 μηνες επανήλθε αυτό το άγχος και ξανά εξέταση. Ώσπου είπα δε πάει άλλο και το πολέμησα. Υπήρχαν στιγμές που το σκεφτόμουν μήπως επειδή πήγα τουαλέτα εκεί είχε τίποτα; Αλλά σιγά σιγά το ξεπερασα. Και τώρα μου παρουσιάστηκε πάλι μετά από αυτό το περιστατικό που περιέγραψα.


Δυστυχώς επανέρχεται. Δεν φεύγει. Κάνει για λίγο παύση και έρχεται πάλι....
Θα ήταν καλό έστω από Skype να κανεις κάποια ψυχοθεραπεία. Αυτη που ενδείκνυται για αυτό που έχουμε είναι η γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστικη. 
Θα σε βοηθήσει. Μην το αφήσεις. Έτσι το άφησα κι εγώ 15 χρόνια και τώρα έπιασα πάτο.

----------


## Sissy s

> Δυστυχώς επανέρχεται. Δεν φεύγει. Κάνει για λίγο παύση και έρχεται πάλι....
> Θα ήταν καλό έστω από Skype να κανεις κάποια ψυχοθεραπεία. Αυτη που ενδείκνυται για αυτό που έχουμε είναι η γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστικη. 
> Θα σε βοηθήσει. Μην το αφήσεις. Έτσι το άφησα κι εγώ 15 χρόνια και τώρα έπιασα πάτο.


Μμμμμμμμμμμμμ δε το ήξερα. Είχα πάει σε έναν ψυχίατρο τότε. Μου έδωσε κάτι χάπια και ήμουν για καιρό καλά αλλά ήμουν και φυτό. Σήμερα είμαι πολύ καλά αλλά τώρα το απόγευμα με επιασε ένα άγχος. Τον άντρα μου δεν τον άφησα να με πλησιάσει εχτές του είπα αν δε κάνω πρώτα τις εξετάσεις ξέχασε το. Εσύ έχεις συμπληρώσει 3 μήνες για να κάνεις την εξέταση;

----------

